# Port installation failing



## trybeingarun (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
My openoffice installation is failing

```
$ sudo portversion -vL=
openoffice.org-3.1.1        <  needs updating (port has 3.2.0)
wine-1.1.38,1               <  needs updating (port has 1.1.39,1)
```


When I give `portmaster -a`...

```
Multiprocessing build is finished
Maximal number of processes run: 2
rmdir /tmp/qY5WzJNKbg             
===>>> Creating a backup package for old version openoffice.org-3.1.1
tar: +COMMENT: Cannot stat: No such file or directory                
tar: +DESC: Cannot stat: No such file or directory                   
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.                        
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256              

===>>> Package creation failed for openoffice.org-3.1.1!

===>>> Ignore this error  [i]
===>>> Abort              [a]

===>>> How would you like to proceed? [i] pkg_delete: package 'openoffice.org-3.1.1' doesn't have a prefix
===>  Installing for openoffice.org-3.2.0                                                                 
===>   Generating temporary packing list                                                                  
===>  Checking if editors/openoffice.org-3 already installed                                              
===>   openoffice.org-3.2.0 is already installed                                                          
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again                                      
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.                                                       
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of editors/openoffice.org-3                            
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"                                    
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.                                             
*** Error code 1                                                                                          

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.

===>>> A backup package for openoffice.org-3.1.1 should
       be located in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup

===>>> Installation of openoffice.org-3.2.0 (editors/openoffice.org-3) failed
===>>> Aborting update                                                       

===>>> Update for openoffice.org-3.1.1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


And when I try to delete openoffice.org-3.1.1

```
$ sudo pkg_delete openoffice.org-3.1.1
pkg_delete: package 'openoffice.org-3.1.1' doesn't have a prefix
```

My office softwares belong to 3.2 version only. How can i remove openoffice.org-3.1.1? All the openoffice make files show only 3.2 version


----------



## trybeingarun (Feb 20, 2010)

*Solved it myself*

Hi,
I ran a pkgdb and it fixed the issue

```
$ sudo pkgdb -F
--->  Checking the package registry database
Duplicated origin: editors/openoffice.org-3 - openoffice.org-3.1.1 openoffice.org-3.2.0
Unregister any of them? [no] yes
  Unregister openoffice.org-3.1.1 keeping the installed files intact? [no] yes
  -> openoffice.org-3.2.0 is kept.
  --> Saving the openoffice.org-3.1.1's +CONTENTS file as /var/db/pkg/openoffice.org-3.2.0/+CONTENTS.openoffice.org-3.1.1
  --> Unregistering openoffice.org-3.1.1
  --> Done.
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 761 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
$ sudo portversion -vL=
wine-1.1.38,1               <  needs updating (port has 1.1.39,1)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2010)

Do *not* use portupgrade and portmaster at the same time! They're not compatible and will lead to the type of error you saw.


----------



## trybeingarun (Feb 21, 2010)

I started by using portupgrade but now I find portmaster to be much faster. Am not planning to use portupgrade anymore


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2010)

Then deinstall portupgrade so tools like pkgdb disappear with it. They will only confuse you and your ports.


----------

